# Adult Family/Group(5) Costume Ideas



## hannahr13 (Jul 9, 2009)

My cousin is getting married this year.. on Halloween! My family thought it would be great if we could surprise everyone at the reception and go all out and dress up. I'm looking for some ideas. My parents are both 50 and my two brothers and I range from 18-24. Something in today's pop culture would be ideal!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Scary? Funny? Sexy? Gory? Glamourous? These are the questions I always ask at The Costume Shop where I work when someone wants ideas. Aren't all the other guests coming in costume, also? Usually they do when there's a Halloween wedding.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

*Group costumes.*

Friends of mine did the wizard of oz one year it was 5 of them. They were so good and won the family trophy. They also did the cones heads last year it was a riot. The Adams family and the Munsters are all good too.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We did the "Adams Family" with our friends a few years ago. I'm 6'4" tall, so I was Lurch. 

Gomez, Morticia, Uncle Fester, Lurch, Wednesday, Pugsley, or Cousin It are all fair game and great for all shapes and sizes.

Eric


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Group Ideas*

Alice, Mad Hatter, Tweedle Dum + Dee, Cheshire Cat, White Rabbit, Queen of Hearts, cards...tons of usuable ones there.

The Incredibles, or any group of super heroes - Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman, etc.

Universal Movie Monsters - Frankenstein, Bride of Frankenstein, Mummy, Werewolf, Dracula...

Teletubbies 

Circus - Ring leader, bearded lady, acrobat, lion tamer, etc. 

Maybe you could wear hideous bridesmaid dresses and be a secondary bridal party?


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

a few more:

5 different versions of a single character, I've seen this done and it's HILLARIOUS, good choices would be

Britney Spears (Mouseketeer, School Girl, Red Vinyl, Snake Costume, Shaved Head Meltdown...)

Madonna (Material Girl, Vogue, Blonde Ambition, Kabala, I think I'm British...)

Michael Jackson


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

zombie-stunt-double-70's-wedding party... I like it!

I saw one of the costume places I was looking online had a bunch of the streetfighter characters may not be appropriate for this, but it was an intersting group costume idea I've not seen before.


----------



## CutiePatootieTutus (Jul 19, 2009)

I was going to suggest similar to previous posters... Alice in Wonderland or Wizard of Oz has a lot of flexible characters in it that can fit any age/gender.

ROFL... but, HeatherEve, the Britney Spears/Madonna ideas are awesome ; )


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

Other successful group costumes I've been involved in:

Gilligan's Island cast (there's 7 of them so you'd have to drop 2 characters or pick up 2 more family members).

Reno 911 cast

If you want pop culture you could try the Americal Idol cast (3 judges, Seacrest, and a performer).


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

Pretty much any band, Beatles, Stones, ect.

Charlies angels + bosley (but thats only 4)

The Village People of course

for recent pop culture you could do the big stars of '09. Lady Gaga, Obama, ect.

or you could take a risk and do the famous people that have died. MJ, Billy Mays, Fara Fawcett, Ed McMahon, and the Taco Bell Dog???


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

the royal family.


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

*check with the bride*

You may want to find out if the bride is okay with this. Some bridezillas don't want ANY attention taken away from them on "their" day. I'd hate for you to alienate a whole branch of your family by "ruining" the wedding.

Personally, I think if you choose Halloween as a wedding day, costumes would be required!

We did a Haunted Halloween Wedding Reception one year. My husband and I were the dead bride and groom (bride in black lace over red satin with black veil, groom in a dilapidated black tux with red satin tie). We had a priest and some dead bridesmaids. Got a full 4-piece tux on ebay for $35.


----------

